# Recommended Co2 system??



## Captgreg87 (Jan 24, 2012)

I think im going to finaly cave in and buy a pressurized CO2 system for my 55 Gallon. Any recommendations or a great place to purchase one, price and customer service if needed?

Thanks


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Captgreg87 said:


> I think im going to finaly cave in and buy a pressurized CO2 system for my 55 Gallon. Any recommendations or a great place to purchase one, price and customer service if needed?
> 
> Thanks


Get an Ebay and grab a Victor SR 250. They are fairly cheap (used) and have certain characteristics that are important for single stage regulators. Add a Fabco NV-55-18 needle valve and 5 lb or 10 lb CO2 cylinder to that, and also check the sticky for how to build CO2 systems.


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Ebay item #360436125542 is another good example of another single stage regulator with the specs that we need.


----------



## btimmer92 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would recommend a dual stage


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

btimmer92 said:


> I would recommend a dual stage


The advantages of a good single stage regulator are cost and compactness. If neither of these is a concern, go with the dual stage.


----------



## Captgreg87 (Jan 24, 2012)

Cost is always an item for me especially with running my own business. Is there any how to step by step or videos that explain in detail to setting one of these up? I am a complete newb when it comes to pressurized CO2. I did notice in the Drs Foster and Smith book they had a complete semi auto system (without bottle) for a $134.99, is that a decent deal or is the product not worth it?

Thanks Guys


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

ITS very very simple, if you are mechanically incline.

Get co2 tubing, bubble counter (my reg came with one) I use Veg Oil in my Bubble counter. Screw Reg onto Cyclinder. Open Cyclinder, open reg slowly and count bubbles for desired concentration. Use the Drop checker with 4dKH solution to measure co2 PPM.


----------



## Captgreg87 (Jan 24, 2012)

Im pretty confident in my mechanical skills lol for the most part with everything else I do but this may be a dumb question as well haha. I need a C02 diffuser as well to place inside the tank right? Count bubbles per second then hook that into the diffuser to release into the tank? What ppm should I be roughly for a 55 gallon heavly planted with medium to high lighting?


----------



## Daximus (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-Regulator-COOL-TOUCH-SOLENOID/dp/B0041YLM7G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1332515860&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/AQUATEK-Diffuser-Bubble-Counter-Check/dp/B004MFH624/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1332515860&sr=8-4

http://www.amazon.com/5-LB-CO2-Cylinder-Aluminum/dp/B0023VE8F2/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_5

http://www.amazon.com/Elite-Silicone-Airline-Tubing-Feet/dp/B0002AQI9K/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_4

Everyone makes this sound so complex. Dual stagers are nice if you need super precision, or are running multiple tanks. If you just want to get into Co2 in a standard situation with a decent, affordable setup, see above.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

You can pick up a decent (non GLA) atomizer diffuser on Ebay for about 10$. 30-33ppm is the range you want (someone correct me if I am wrong) I ran my co2 at 3bps in my 55 and kept the co2 around 32ppm.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

JasonG75 said:


> You can pick up a decent (non GLA) atomizer diffuser on Ebay for about 10$. 30-33ppm is the range you want (someone correct me if I am wrong) I ran my co2 at 3bps in my 55 and kept the co2 around 32ppm.


How do you actually know what your co2 concentration is at? Everyone always makes claims that one needs to shoot for this ppm or that and everyone has a mysterious ability to correctly claim their exact ppm. Using the diagram based off pH and kH values is not accurate as there is many other things that affect your kH. 

If you really want to start this process of simple, than just run the air hose into the inlet of your filter. And please, nobody jump on that huge bandwagon that this will someone corrode your filter....I run pressurized CO2 on four tanks and three of them have the airline going directly into the intake. This is one way to make the process even simpler.

I think if you decide to buy a normal regulator and then upgrade the needle valve and solenoid yourself, that will be the most complicated part, but even then it isn't that bad if you put your mind into it. You can also buy a normal regulator and then pay a forum member (I have had bettatail make multiple kits for me) to make you a post body kit and sell you all the parts you need. If you don't want to hassle with that you can just get a decent regulator with solenoid and needle valve like the one from Reef Fanatic. Some people have success with the cheap Milwaukie, but many more have had issues with them.

Just read up, you will get a handle on it before long. Good luck!


----------



## Captgreg87 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks again for the responses guys, I think im going to purchase the items off Amazon(somewhat addicted to the sight anyways lol). Ive been noticing some of my plants just do not have the bright color that I have been noticing in my research. Is there anything else I need to consider once I receive everything? I also have two aquaclear 70's going inthe tank right now that wont affect the water circulation or anything as well?


----------



## Captgreg87 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Guys wanted to see what your toughts were on this set up on [Ebay Link Removed] Will it be fine on a 5lb tank or is this a piece of junk>? 

[Ebay Link Removed]


----------



## Captgreg87 (Jan 24, 2012)

Sorry guys I didnt know I oculdnt put an ebay add up on here. Looks to be an Azco just want to know if thats a decent brand. 

Thanks


----------



## carpalstunna (Mar 22, 2012)

Archaea Regulator

What do you guys think about this one? It seems like a decent price and I like how sleek and small it is. They have a paintball adapter too so that would be ideal for using the smaller tanks.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

personally, i would not save money on CO2 or lighting. those are vital, and its hard to measure the exact quality, so i go with ones i trust (like those on GLA)


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

Using a paintball set up is kind of a waste of money (especially on anything over 20 gal aquariums) because the cost of filling up a 20oz bottle is almost the same as 5lb tank. Even more intriguing is that my 5lb tank costs 12 to fill, while me 20lb tank costs 15. Needless to say I upgraded to only 20lb tanks. 

Here is one of the regulators I am currently using:http://www.aquacave.com/Reef-Fanatic-Deluxe-CO2-Regulator-with-Solenoid-Valve-P1563C33.aspx

I am also using: http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=axxtT-KiBOXPiAKTpYCRBQ&ved=0CHEQ8wIwAg
This unit I am using connected to a personalized triple needle valve output purchased from betta tail. I took the old solenoid and needle valve off but they might have worked decently, who knows?


----------



## galabar (Oct 19, 2011)

Higher Thinking said:


> Using a paintball set up is kind of a waste of money (especially on anything over 20 gal aquariums) because the cost of filling up a 20oz bottle is almost the same as 5lb tank. Even more intriguing is that my 5lb tank costs 12 to fill, while me 20lb tank costs 15. Needless to say I upgraded to only 20lb tanks.
> 
> Here is one of the regulators I am currently using:http://www.aquacave.com/Reef-Fanatic-Deluxe-CO2-Regulator-with-Solenoid-Valve-P1563C33.aspx
> 
> ...


Well, if you can get your 20 oz cylinder to last many months and you only need to pay $3.50 to get it filled up, then there isn't much difference in cost.

The key benefits of paintball CO2 cylinders are:

1) Initial costs (less than $20).
2) Compactness and looks (you can hide them in plain sight).
3) Convenience of refilling (it is much easier to bring a tiny paintball CO2 cylinder to Sports Authority than it is to lug a big CO2 cylinder to a welding shop).

In general, paintball CO2 cylinders are far superior (in my opinion) for small applications (less then 75 gallons) and where you can carefully control your CO2 injection and loss (100% injection and minimal surface movement/no sump).


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Higher Thinking said:


> Here is one of the regulators I am currently using:http://www.aquacave.com/Reef-Fanatic-Deluxe-CO2-Regulator-with-Solenoid-Valve-P1563C33.aspx
> 
> I am also using: http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=axxtT-KiBOXPiAKTpYCRBQ&ved=0CHEQ8wIwAg
> This unit I am using connected to a personalized triple needle valve output purchased from betta tail. I took the old solenoid and needle valve off but they might have worked decently, who knows?


Ooh, I've been wanting to hear from somebody who owns both of these! I've never owned either, but my gut feeling has been that the first link (which bears an uncanny resemblance to an older AquaticLife, and comes with the same price tag) is actually just an Aquatek (the second link) which has gone through a poor man's "Pimp My Ride" episode 

Joking aside, other than the obvious cosmetic differences (chrome) between the two, are the components identical or different, and can you tell if they're made by the same manufacturer?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Cheaper to get your own regulator from ebay and modify it as needed it then add a post body kit than it is to buy pre-assembled in most cases. I saw some good ones today for $15-$60 both single and dual stages.


----------



## Higher Thinking (Mar 16, 2011)

kevmo911 said:


> Ooh, I've been wanting to hear from somebody who owns both of these! I've never owned either, but my gut feeling has been that the first link (which bears an uncanny resemblance to an older AquaticLife, and comes with the same price tag) is actually just an Aquatek (the second link) which has gone through a poor man's "Pimp My Ride" episode
> 
> Joking aside, other than the obvious cosmetic differences (chrome) between the two, are the components identical or different, and can you tell if they're made by the same manufacturer?


The first three photos are the unit off the aquatek. It has what appears to be a JBS solenoid and and unknown needle valve.

The second three photos are the Reef Fanatic which has a Saga Electronics solenoid. Again, the needle valve is unknown. I haven't had any issues with the Reef Fanatic set up and I removed the Aquatek post body before I ever used it so IDK the quality.


----------

